# Browser hijacking links



## Destructobot (Aug 12, 2008)

Every once in a while some asshat posts a browser hijacking link somewhere, usually in the shoutbox. This is basically an attack on anyone that clicks the link, and it frequently causes people to lose work they were doing on the web (at the very least they lose their session). This should be explicitly prohibited in the rules, and be punished with a mandatory suspension, not just a warning.

It was Salamantis that did it this time, with a link to an image on his site that redirects to the hijack page.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 12, 2008)

ban him!!!

what does it do?


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a Rick Roll that brings up a dialog box when you try to leave the page or switch to a different tab. In IE it also resizes the browser window and starts moving it around the screen so you can't click the close button.

Edit: I forgot to mention that every time you click OK or try to close the dialog it just gives you the next line of the song, forever.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 12, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> It's a Rick Roll that brings up a dialog box when you try to leave the page or switch to a different tab. In IE it also resizes the browser window and starts moving it around the screen so you can't click the close button.


Does it work if you have NoScript enabled?


----------



## lagman (Aug 12, 2008)

Smart people like that forced Costello to disable the [flash] tag.
Good work kids!


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 12, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Does it work if you have NoScript enabled?
> You tell me. I've never used NoScript.
> 
> If NoScript disables javasript, or requires each script to be whitelisted before it can run, then the hijack probably wouldn't work.
> ...


The internet is reverse IQ test, apparently.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 12, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Smart people like that forced Costello to disable the [flash] tag.
> Good work kids!


What does posting a link to a rickroll have to do with flash tags? >__> Don't blame me for Costello removing the flash tags cause honestly I've never posted anything using flash tags in the shoutbox, and I don't even think I've posted it on the forums.

And I got Narin to remove the link to the page 5 minutes after cause I realized it was stupid.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think he meant you, just idiots in general abusing it to the point that it was more of a problem than a feature.

The link is still in the shoutbox. I'll delete it now.

Edit: Done.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 12, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I don't think he meant you, just idiots in general abusing it to the point that it was more of a problem than a feature.
> 
> The link is still in the shoutbox. I'll delete it now.


Is it still in the shoutbox? I asked Narin to remove it 5 minutes later and I checked and it was gone...


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you talking about this message posted by xJonny?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://salamantis.com/pics/
> 
> CHMOD THOSE DIRECTORIES FOOL



If people want to snoop around directories, they can't complain about what they find. (Yes, I clicked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 12, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Is it still in the shoutbox? I asked Narin to remove it 5 minutes later and I checked and it was gone...


The "secret rominator feature" pic. It was still there when I posted this (a few pages back in the shoutbox), and I just removed it.


Edit: No, jumpman, that was re responce to this shout.


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's one of those dialog-box RickRolls, can't you just hold the Enter button until the tab closes?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 12, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it requires you to whitelist sites for pretty much everything, Java, javascript, flash, etc

which is useful


----------



## Trippy (Aug 12, 2008)

This is why I NEVER enable javascript (except in youtube or when I have to) when browsing unknown sites for stuff like this.


----------

